# Camel Bak on BMQ 13K march ?



## knox49 (29 Jun 2012)

hey guys, I am heading down to Kingston, Ontario for my BMQ/BMQ-land and was wondering just how much of a sore thumb i would stuck out with a camel bak on during the 13k march?  And whether that would be frowned upon my instructors or not..


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2012)

No one should give you a hard time carrying it. That's what it's used for.

Just remember when you weight your gear for the 13Km march don't have your camelbak with your stuff. The camelbak (and weight) is added after the fact.

Make sense?

As well don't wear it per say but attach it to your rucksack somewhere.


----------



## knox49 (29 Jun 2012)

Yes there is a nice small pouch within my rucksack that can hold the water. thanks for the help and advice !


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2012)

Consider even attaching it to the outside.
Depending on the quality of your camelbag bladder if it gets squished (ie when you snug the straps of your rucksack to keep it closer to your body) it may pop.


----------



## Robert0288 (29 Jun 2012)

If your on a BFT, I don't think anyone will have issues if you stick it in the top pouch of your ruck.   You will be doing work up to the 13km, so after one of those sessions just ask one of your instructors.  Then again it is BMQ so you never know.


----------



## Snaketnk (29 Jun 2012)

It's only 13k. Hydrate before and after and you should be fine. 2 hours without water won't kill you.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jun 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hah... We weren't aloud allowed these.    Everyone's got to be the same. Unless we ALL had one nobody had one.



Ask, you never know -- the Directing Staff will ensure that candidates have suitable hydration, either in the form of issued canteens, issued hydration packs, or even personnel hydration packs if of a military-style, or in a low-conspicuity carrier.

I'm fairly certain that no DS is going to keep trainees from staying properly hydrated if using issued or, depending on the training unit's policy, military-style hydration systems.  If that's the issued canteen(s), so be it, but ask, as other systems may be permitted.  Spongebob Squarepants or other inappropriately style camel-backs certainly won't cut it, any more than, as an example, iridescent-tinted indiscreetly styled/coloured sunglasses would/should be allowed.

+1 for OZ's suggestion to find a few clips away from the main or adjustment straps on your ruck to attach the camel-back to...the bladders are strong, but not invincible.

Regards
G2G


----------



## knox49 (29 Jun 2012)

I agree, i will ask through my chain of command when the time comes. good idea on attaching it on the outside, no worries about me using a spongebob cover either lol. Will take it all into consideration thanks for all the tips and help


----------



## xxmixkexx (12 Jul 2012)

If they say no just get a large carbiner hook your water bottle into it and put it in your pocket.  It is easier to get there then the pouch on your tac vest.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2012)

It's a 13k, let's not over complicate it.

Amazing how i survived 11 year's worth of BFTs with only the standard canteen, in its pouch, no less.

Kids these days.........


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It's a 13k, let's not over complicate it.
> 
> Amazing how i survived 11 year's worth of BFTs with only the standard canteen, in its pouch, no less.
> 
> Kids these days.........



I have done this for a fair number of years. I encourage the carrying of hydration systems ie CamelBak etc plus the issue canteen.



			
				Snaketnk said:
			
		

> It's only 13k. Hydrate before and after and you should be fine. 2 hours without water won't kill you.



You are in fact correct.


----------



## MikeL (12 Jul 2012)

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> If they say no just get a large carbiner hook your water bottle into it and put it in your pocket.  It is easier to get there then the pouch on your tac vest.



You have a carabiner attached to the canteen and then you put it into your pocket(IMO would be annoying to have it there..)  what is the purpose of the carabiner?


----------



## xxmixkexx (12 Jul 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You have a carabiner attached to the canteen and then you put it into your pocket(IMO would be annoying to have it there..)  what is the purpose of the carabiner?



My bad I forgot to mention that I hook it onto the bottom portion of my waist strap.  Also I just a naglene style bottle so I guess if you can not use a camelbak you probably can not do this.  I tried it one day because I forgot my camelbak and it works great never moves around,  I do not even notice it there.


----------



## DeEmEn (16 Jul 2012)

You don't need to worry about being dehydrated in the 13k march... More likely you will survive with just a 1L canteen. I for myself never use Camel Pack in any of my marches.

Trust me, you rather spend some time and get your feet prepared than worrying about dehydration.


----------

